

The incremental degradation of my beard trimmer - maxmzd_
http://briandelaney.me/the-incremental-degradation-of-my-beard-trimmer

======
seanmccann
Funny, I've used that same Bodygroom product for about 6 years. I've had 3
generations of the product and obviously had the same experience. Although the
most recent generation is the best designed, it's the yet worst yet. The
pivoting head pulls on my hair.

